# New 12'8" 4 to 8 CPS



## lucky strike

HI,
Looking for specs on the new CPS 12'8" 4 to 8.
Conventional
Butt length to reel center?
tip dia?
total weight?
Split-50/50?
Guides and Reel seat?
And any more info available.

Thanks,
LS


----------



## Hooked Up

bump


----------



## Tommy

*Sorry for the delay, I was casting all weekend and missed the post. Answers "between the lines".*



lucky strike said:


> HI,
> Looking for specs on the new CPS 12'8" 4 to 8.
> Conventional
> Butt length to reel center?
> 
> *30"*
> 
> tip dia?
> 
> *3.5mm*
> 
> total weight?
> 
> *20.45 oz*
> 
> Split-50/50?
> 
> *tip 76" (including joint) Butt 79.5" (including butt cap) very close to 50/50*
> 
> Guides and Reel seat?
> 
> *Guides - FUJI Alconite
> Seat - FUJI*
> 
> And any more info available.
> 
> *Really nice rod in between the middle weights and the heavy heavers. Fast action, powerful butt and a tip that gives great bite detection. Personally, I really like this one...  *
> 
> Thanks,
> LS



*Tommy*


----------



## lucky strike

Tommy,
Thanks for the info-sounds really close to what I would build myself-Think I'll get one.
LS


----------



## bronzbck1

Awesome rod you will love it


----------



## lucky strike

Well,
I got my new 12.8 4to 8 cps. I figured I'd try it out today along with my new Varivas grip leads. The wind is a cold NNE and blowing pretty good. Tommy has himself a winner here! The rod is PERFECT. I made a few conservative pendulum casts with 5 ozs and almost spooled my Akios ctm. This rod is well balanced, light and smooth on the cast and feels like it's going to be a pleasure to fish with. The 5 oz was a bit light, but with full bait and rig shoud be just about right in the 6 oz range. As for the grip leads, they are hands down way better than the competitor's beach bombs. They fly just as well and hold fast. I had a heavy cross wind, strong current and some grass and the lead didn't move. No bottom bouncing like the beach bombs.
I feel like I won the lottery today , now all I have to do is hope that the stripers come in this fall. Last fall wasn't the greatest here along our beaches.
LS


----------



## Tommy

LS,

Thanks for the performance report. I really believe the 12'8" 4-8 is going to a GREAT all around performer. From bottom fishing at range for puppies and sea mullet to serious light heaver action this should be a great rod.

Enjoy.

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up

are the blanks available yet


----------



## Hooked Up

bump


----------



## Tommy

Yes!!


----------

